# Boston Celtics St. Patrick's Day Jersey Unveil



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

> The NBA will celebrate the St. Patrick's Day holiday this year when three teams wear Special Edition NBA St. Patrick’s Day Uniforms. The Boston Celtics, Chicago Bulls, and New York Knicks will participate in the holiday celebration by wearing specially designed green uniforms in home games beginning March 12. In addition to the uniforms, a variety of accessories with various shamrock inspired graphics utilizing the NBA logo will be available.


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

ha pretty funny since we already wear GREEN and use a Shamrock as part of our logo. Not a drastic change.


----------



## OKane730 (Mar 3, 2006)

I kinda like them, remind my of LeBron's highschool jersey


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

them things are dumb


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Well, at least they are better than our alternates.


----------



## OKane730 (Mar 3, 2006)

TheBigDonut said:


> them things are dumb


We'll we won't wear them for long anyways


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

Premier said:


> Well, at least they are better than our alternates.


HA! yeah right! Alternates > St. Patty unis



OKane730 said:


> Well we won't wear them for long.


Thank the lord.


----------



## AMΣRICAN GOD™ (Jun 4, 2005)

OKane730 said:


> I kinda like them, remind my of LeBron's highschool jersey


I thought they were the St. Mary/St. Vincent jerseys!

EDIT: Why is Wally there? Why not a vet or a young player like Delonte.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

those are the ugliest things ive ever seen in my life


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> those are the ugliest things ive ever seen in my life


don't know about that, Grizz uniforms are ugly *******s.


----------



## OKane730 (Mar 3, 2006)

TheBigDonut said:


> don't know about that, Grizz uniforms are ugly *******s.



Yea, definatley...


----------



## Aznboi812 (Nov 9, 2005)

i wonder how does the bulls jersey would look in green? Any jersey is better than that knicks' hard classic


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

Aznboi812 said:


> i wonder how does the bulls jersey would look in green? Any jersey is better than that knicks' hard classic


Bulls unis look like the red ones, except green. Weird yeah.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

OKane730 said:


> Yea, definatley...


whoever thought them things up needs to be back-handed across the face. Bucks are pretty bad too.


----------



## Aznboi812 (Nov 9, 2005)

::hides his Grizzlies Jersey under his bed::

Yea I know right they were ugly.


----------



## OKane730 (Mar 3, 2006)

Aznboi812 said:


> ::hides his Grizzlies Jersey under his bed::
> 
> Yea I know right they were ugly.



lol, yea the bucks jerseys are even worse I think


----------

